

Private Facebook Data Powering Ads Outside Of Facebook — Is The World Ready? - scapbi
http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/22/we-are-not-afraid/

======
jarcoal
I'm surprised that FB doesn't have a full blown "FaceSense" program already.

People may not be in a buying mood while on FB, but they will be on other
sites.

------
joshbaptiste
huh? Whoever considered facebook data private..

~~~
antidoh
Perhaps a better term would be "personally identifiable." As opposed to
aggregated data.

~~~
alextp
But using personally identifiable data for targeting (which facebook seems to
be doing) is entirely different from doing personally identifiable targetting
(which no one is doind). If all the information that leaves facebook servers
is which ads to show then it's really difficult to argue that privacy is being
breached.

------
ktizo
Wait till they are using it to power security-cam equipped targeted video
billboards on every bloody bus-stop. Which is the day I probably decide that
we have failed as a species and go and live in a yurt somewhere in the woods
with no electricity and live mostly on slightly burnt squirrel while designing
a programming language based on the art of rearranging different piles of mud.

------
papierebitte
> “trusted sites” — ones that are popular and uncontroversial

LOL! zynga? it's not controversial only because it's settled that it's evil by
anyone who matters.

facebook, once again, is going after the weak.

~~~
papierebitte
boo-fucking-hoo, someone said something I don't like. awwww.

